# Still Screeching



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

I posted a week or so ago asking for help with suggestions as to why Joey has started screeching and what we can do to help him learn to stop, but saw no replies. Since we have moved, he has become very screechy. Covering him doesn't help some days, Others he is fine until evening then starts. So far none of the neighbors have complained, but we do have a concern someone will. The lease says we'd have to move him out if there are complaints.

I can't imagine giving him up. Even if no one complains, we still need to find a way to calm him so we can have peace in the house.


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

Is he wanting out of his cage more? Do you ignore his screeching or do you give him more attention when he does it? Sometimes even negative attention is still attention... Do you think another bird might help him, like a budgie in another cage, or another cockatiel? Just some random thoughts. It must be awfully frustrating for you. I am at a loss as to how to help! Sorry, I will send good thoughts for no screeching to you both


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

Avicalm is a good calmer. So is chamomile tea. Maybe you could try those on him? I think a good calmer would be good right now until the reason he screams is found. I would hate for him to be kicked out!
http://forums.avianavenue.com/index.php?threads/chamomile-tea-for-the-birds.15433/
http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-magazines/bird-talk/2011-march/tea-time.aspx
http://www.wingedvictorys.com/store/avitech-avicalm-bird-calming-supplement-4oz.html

I think he might miss the birds? He used to sing/screech with them right. Maybe he misses their chatter?


----------



## mohum (Sep 5, 2014)

I have just read the link about tea and found it fascinating. That explains why Peppy likes to dip into my cup occasionally.


----------



## onyx (Oct 1, 2014)

^Wait, birds can have tea? I thought any kind of caffeine was bad for them. Spooky manages to sneak a drink from my tea every now and then but it always gives him watery poops.


----------



## Jaguar (Jul 11, 2014)

I am going through the same situation with Phoenix right now... he thinks I am his mate and that I should be with him 24/7. It is frustrating, none of the hormone management stuff is working, cagemate isn't helping, nothing is. Right now it's just a waiting game to see if he settles down on his own.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Tonight seems to be a bit better. He does get out of the cage, but since moving, he hasn't been out as much. I am sure that is part of it, but with the ceiling fan we have to be careful of when he can come out.

At first I was running to him to quiet him, although I knew that was the equivalent of giving a toddler what they want to stop a tantrum. Late yesterday we decided to just ride it out. We have been here a month and no one has complained yet. We're continuing it this evening and so far he seems to stop after just a couple screeches then goes back to singing or chattering. Maybe that is what we are going to have to do. We were so caught up in trying to keep him from bothering any of the neighbors I think we went overboard. He hadn't been screechy, other than spring hormones, before moving.

I am still going to check into the Avicalm, and definitely try the chamomile tea. I'm sure tonight being better is a good step in the right direction, but it is going to take a bit of time to undo the bad parenting we did by running to him. 

I've thought about another bird, but the lease says no pets, and we got special permission to have Joey here.

Thanks for the suggestions. Keeping my fingers crossed.  It is getting near to the 90s now, so we will be using the fan a lot less and the air conditioner far more, and soon it will be air conditioning all the time, so it will be easier to let him out more again. I hate not letting him out more, but it was for his safety.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

TamaMoo said:


> Tonight seems to be a bit better. He does get out of the cage, but since moving, he hasn't been out as much. I am sure that is part of it, but with the ceiling fan we have to be careful of when he can come out.
> 
> At first I was running to him to quiet him, although I knew that was the equivalent of giving a toddler what they want to stop a tantrum. Late yesterday we decided to just ride it out. We have been here a month and no one has complained yet. We're continuing it this evening and so far he seems to stop after just a couple screeches then goes back to singing or chattering. Maybe that is what we are going to have to do. We were so caught up in trying to keep him from bothering any of the neighbors I think we went overboard. He hadn't been screechy, other than spring hormones, before moving.
> 
> ...


Is it very hot in your house is that why the fan is on I have a ceiling fan in my sitting room but its never on also you can get fans that are covered with a cage type thing


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

I am happy that things are working out for you! I know how it is with a ceiling fan, I go that way too in the beginning of summer, but at least its short lived. He will be fine I am sure...Give him a good boy neck scritch from me


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Brandon2k14 said:


> Is it very hot in your house is that why the fan is on I have a ceiling fan in my sitting room but its never on also you can get fans that are covered with a cage type thing


It can get quite warm this time of year, and worse as the summer progresses. We are currently in the mid 80s f, but within a week or two we will be in the 90s with high humidity, and the fan won't be enough. When it is that hot outside, it can be just as warm inside without air conditioning. We could get a fan with a cover, but there is so little time a fan is needed before we go to air conditioning that we skip one. I intend to turn the air conditioner on early tomorrow and give him extra out of cage time.



JoJo's Mom said:


> I am happy that things are working out for you! I know how it is with a ceiling fan, I go that way too in the beginning of summer, but at least its short lived. He will be fine I am sure...Give him a good boy neck scritch from me


Tonight has gone even better. There have been a few episodes of short lived screeching, but I am making sure to give extra scritches when he is calm. That way it helps him learn screeching doesn't get attention, but he will still get a lot of love. I will give him scritches from you.


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

Is it possible that you have a mockingbird in your neighborhood that Joey is screaming at? They are here and make quite a noise at any hour of the night when they want to. Joey's hearing is probably better than any human's so it would be hard to say for sure that you didn't have them even if you don't hear them (but Joey does.) Just a thought.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

I haven't heard one, but that doesn't mean he hasn't. That is a good thought. Mom has them where she lives, and at the height of summer they are LOUD. I am amazed her tiel adapted to life with them without going bonkers. Up until a month ago, we lived on a large lake and Joey loved chattering to (and sometimes shouting at) the geese and ducks.

We've been sticking to ignoring the screeching and lavishing attention after he has been quiet a while. For the most part it seems to be starting to work. I work Saturday mornings, and he was being a bit of a turd for his dad this morning. Yesterday he was for me, a bit in the morning, but then calmed down. He always has been louder for hubby than me, for some reason. I am off work Fridays and Sundays, hubby on Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

onyx said:


> ^Wait, birds can have tea? I thought any kind of caffeine was bad for them. Spooky manages to sneak a drink from my tea every now and then but it always gives him watery poops.


Chamomile tea is caffeine free! You're right, caffeine is bad for birds.

Let us know how Joey gets on, TamaMoo! I'm sorry I've no experience of this to help out.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Charlotte said:


> Chamomile tea is caffeine free! You're right, caffeine is bad for birds.
> 
> Let us know how Joey gets on, TamaMoo! I'm sorry I've no experience of this to help out.


Thanks.  I bought the Chamomile tea today, and after reading the posted link, I think I am going to add it to his spray bath water tomorrow, since it says they will ingest it while preening after the bath. 

We went through this for a while several months ago, then he calmed down, then a brief moment of it this spring when he was hormonal, but he'd calmed down again for a while. Bit of luck he will this time, too. We made it worse this time, as I said before, by running to him to keep him quiet. I'd imagine we'd have heard by now if he was bothering the neighbors, so we are trying to ride it out and train him to understand we aren't going to give in to bratty demands, but we do love him and want to give him attention and scritches.


----------

